# May Challenge #2: Precious Metals...Show us your bling!



## midnightlouise (May 1, 2006)

Our #2 May Challenge is Precious Metals! Show us your 24 karat faces in shades of gold, platinum, copper, silver....you get the idea! You could even use them all for some heavy metal.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I had to do it lol!)

Now bring the bling!  8)


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 1, 2006)

That gold leaf mask someone posted should be submitted for this...I doubt anyone can top that, haha.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (May 3, 2006)

Can anyone post that? I'd be interested in seeing that.


----------



## Karlie (May 7, 2006)

*Silver and gold*

The silver looks more blue but its okay, i tried and thats what matters right?


----------



## coachkitten (May 7, 2006)

Sooo pretty!  What did you use?


----------



## Karlie (May 7, 2006)

Uhhh likeee alot of stuff i really cant remeber i was just kinda grabing and not paying any attention


----------



## midnightlouise (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karlie* 
_The silver looks more blue but its okay, i tried and thats what matters right?




















_

 
Nice job!!! I honestly think the point of all these challenges is that you try and hopefully have fun doing it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That looks really good, and silver is a great color on you!


----------



## thumbcut_ (May 12, 2006)

these were from last year, but i thought they fit the theme!  my friend, dit, was my model.


----------



## jess98765 (May 12, 2006)

thumbcut, that is stunning!!! you did a fantastic job with it! i love how you put the sequinces (sp???) on! my theme for our school ball/ prom last year was mascaqare... you should have come and did this for me!!! lol


----------



## chako012 (May 13, 2006)

*This is my Bling*

MMmmmm love gold


----------



## faifai (May 14, 2006)

chako012, you are gorgeous, and your precious metals look is, too! I wish my gold eyeshadow would come out looking like that. It always blends into my skin color instead.


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

Loving the eye work Chako, soooo up my alley!


----------



## chako012 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the glitter was a b**** to take off though >< 

Now i know where they say not eye safe


----------



## ladybugz07 (May 20, 2006)

I looooove Rose Gold piggie! hah - even tho it isn't eye safe...  
And I like Copper Sparkle on the lips, it really blends nicely with gloss!

Eyes: Rose Gold & Copper Sparkle pigments, Copperfield g/l
Face: Select Moisturecover NW20, Gold Deposit MSF
Lips: Copper Sparkle pigment & clear lipglass


----------



## bethainy (May 21, 2006)

*Simple Silver*

Here's mine, very simple, just MAC Silver pigment on lids and mark Glow Baby Glow Luxe in Pearl Luxe on lips. Pardon the skin, I wasn't wearing foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























bethainy


----------



## Neon_Couture (May 23, 2006)

*Gold Turquoise & Diamonds*













This was my makeup for the day i show the challange, and thought i would post it!

I used Goldmine,Melody and some Flashies....


----------



## Luxurious (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bethainy* 
_Here's mine, very simple, just MAC Silver pigment on lids and mark Glow Baby Glow Luxe in Pearl Luxe on lips. Pardon the skin, I wasn't wearing foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























bethainy_

 
so pretty...my fav in this challenge


----------



## faifai (Jun 2, 2006)

I tried gold, but the contrast wasn't enough on my skin. Bronze also blended in with my skin.





I guess I did...platinum? white gold? silver?





The white/silver makes me look eerie!





And in this one it kinda looks like a sunglass-tan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And here I look like a statue.​


----------



## wendywei85 (Jun 3, 2006)

such pretty eyes.......


----------



## MelodyKat (Jun 4, 2006)

I know I'm late again. LOL! I posted this pic in a FOTD forever and a day ago but it fits this perfectly!


I call this look Blue Steel!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Lalli (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CuteWithoutThe_E* 
_












This was my makeup for the day i show the challange, and thought i would post it!

I used Goldmine,Melody and some Flashies...._

 

WOW!!!


----------



## LisaR (Jun 9, 2006)

Georgeous!


----------



## LisaR (Jun 9, 2006)

*Love this look*

MelodyKat - Love your challenge photo! Nicely done and great interpretation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 
_I know I'm late again. LOL! I posted this pic in a FOTD forever and a day ago but it fits this perfectly!


I call this look Blue Steel!



_


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome pictures everyone!


----------

